# Thoughts on Kershaw Zing Tanto knife for CC?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

AIMSurplus just got these in: link 
I've been looking for a good carry knife, but haven't heard anything about this one before.

Anyone on here have one of these?

KG


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I own several Kershaw knives, they are really great. The index assisted opening makes for a really convenient draw. The model you're looking at looks nice, and should be a great knife. Having said all of that...If you're looking for a specialty knife for CC/self defense, I am not sure kershaw had that in mind when they made these knives. I personally feel like they are a great "all purpose" knife. Certainly you could use a plastic knife to defend yourself if you had to, but I am just trying to point you in the right direction. If it were me, I would look for knives that were specifically designed and born for combat, and concealment.

So again, this knife will be a great knife, and would work fine for the purpose you are needing. I would just make sure there aren't other options that would suit you better.

:mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

EDIT
I've been looking for a good carry knife said:


> I had a Kershaw for awhile, but sold it cause I needed the dough. I now have an El Cheapo Timberline which is pretty good for the money (better than a sharp stick , however, if I get the chance I would definitely buy another Kershaw.
> Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, guys! AIM is sold out on that knife at this point, but looking around, it looks like it wasn't a very good deal once you factored in shipping.

I'll have to keep an eye out for the Kershaws next time I'm at a gun store, and see if there's any other knives that would be preferable. My situation actually leads me to prefer an all-purpose knife (weapons not allowed where I work, but 3" knives aren't considered weapons in KY, so the Kershaw would be nice), so I'll have to do a bit of hunting around.

KG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Kershaw Storm from Academy (3 inch - about $35).


----------

